

Hack ‘n’ Slash: Game about hacking and reverse engineering [video] - soneca
http://www.hacknslashthegame.com/

======
neop
There's a play through with more details here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv3K3ikSdsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv3K3ikSdsM)

------
HCIdivision17
The book mechanic may be one of the most impressively over built syntax
highlighters I've ever seen. Very cool.

------
dang
This will make a great HN post when the game is out. (A trailer video is sort
of borderline.)

